# is my scanner for the bin ???



## homerbhoy1 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi folks i went to scan a few pictures onto a site i have the other night but found that the disc to install the printer to my pc has a very small crack on it right at the little hole in the middle of the disc ,is the scanner no use now or will i still be able to use it by getting round putting the disc in????


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

You should be able to go to the manufacturers web site
support section and download the drivers and software,


----------



## homerbhoy1 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi my friend just a few lines to say thanx for your help in `trying to find out if my scanner was for the bin or not ,well i tried everything you said and went to the manufacturers site and found all the same type of scanner as my own ,well nearly because my scanner is just to old to get the driver for it they say lol but thanx for your help bud and i`m gonna invest in a new 1 for crimbo` anyway so all the best and thanx again ..............

homerbhoy1


----------

